# Late term abdominal ultrasounds



## Suebe (May 2, 2017)

How accurate are these in determining pregnancy in a late term mini horse. Would a vet always be able to see if that horse is carrying a late term fetus 0f 9-11 months or is only transvaginal accurate. I can't find a anything on the internet regarding this and I'm going to have my vet out to do one but want to make sure it's accurate in horses


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2017)

Depends. My vet did one on my mare said she wasn't pregnant and she wasn't; but did say it isn't 100%. Then again, vaginal USd can still miss a pregnancy, it has happened.


----------



## Suebe (May 2, 2017)

I'm talking late term though like last 1-2 months of pregnancy, is it possible to miss that?!


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2017)

On ultrasound, probably still yes, because the foal takes up so much of the abdomen, it makes it difficult to tell what is what. And, there is so much body tissue to scan through on a horse.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 4, 2017)

I used to be told that most vets can't see an internal US after 7 months of pregnancy, but that was many years ago, when i was doing US regularly and they were only done rectally (no vet that I've had used the probe vaginally). The mares were always palpated first, rectally, before US. At first, even if the mare was found to be pregnant, we did US - as our vet wanted the practice on small mares and finding the pregnancies with her US machine. Later, I was asked if I really wanted an US if the mare was found pregnant. The smallest mare she palpated in those years was a 37" tall Shetland and the largest was a 16.1 hh TB. All were bred to our 45" Shetland stallion and US were done as early as 14 days after hand breeding/live cover.

Now, US can be done externally on a shaved flank/belly, but again it's now been years since our last one, the vet admitted that she wasn't that good at it AND it was still not done any later that about 7/8 months of possibly known dates - our vet considered it a waste of her time/our $$ since there was "so much" in the belly at that time that it might be hard to see/tell... The last time I had an external US done was in 2012. My girlfriend had a palpation done on a 40" Shetland mare in July of 2014 (found to be pregnant) and had been pasture bred April/May. The vet felt it wasn't necessary to go on to an US.

Sorry, not much help.


----------



## Suebe (May 5, 2017)

Thank you for the response very interesting to here different experiences. I'm confused because this is the same vet that said it was a wasted of time to ultrasound internally or externally my Haflinger that was 7 months along, wouldn't see anything at this point. And the mystery continues lol


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2017)

Also - US technology, like so many other technologies, have changed massively in the last few years - but it is NOT really taught in Vet Schools (not enough time!). It's touched on briefly and then they move on. I've been able to get some reduced cost services by providing Shetlands/Minis for different procedures (not recently for US, though).

So, it could also be that your vet is unfamiliar with it or unpracticed and isn't able, right now, to do a decent job at it - BUT she's not going to admit it that way - as that could affect her business. Of course, now you are put off of her and wondering what, exactly, she can do for you.






There are reproductive vets and hospitals that specialize in that type of work - they might not have any in your state, though. Specialists go out of their way to go to updated certification courses or specific classes given on specific equipment and learning all the ins/outs of reproductive cycles, breeding and foaling. They are able to get updated equipment (expensive) as they move up in their abilities as well. Maybe check around? You'd be surprised - there might be a repro specialist around that is affordable. Sometimes, a college has that capability, sometime not. Even "Stallion Stations" (do they still have those like they used to?) standing stallions of large breeds or larger breeding farms might be willing/able to do US on minis and other breeds - if they have a breeding manager that is familiar with US tech and has the equipment. You just have to check.

There is a reproductive company that holds classes in many states for AI. You might check with them (I don't have their link right now and can not remember the exact name) and see if they know of any breeders in your area that could do US and then check with that breeding farm/company to see if they'd be willing/able to do outside mares that are smaller.


----------



## Suebe (May 8, 2017)

Ok does anyone see a difference? First pic from a week ago, second pic from today


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 8, 2017)

Its a little hard since they are at two different distances. I think there is a little change but not positive.


----------



## Suebe (May 9, 2017)

Thank you for responding, I wasn't sure but felt it looked a little bigger so maybe I'm not totally nuts


----------

